# Juki long arm machine



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Can anyone tell me about this machine? Juki TL-2010 longarm. I gather it is a sit down longarm. Do you own one or have any experience with it?
Juki TL-2010Q Show Model Long-Arm Sewing & Quilting Machine


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've had one of these for a couple of years, and I love this machine for piecing quilts. It has a beautiful straight stitch, a knee lift, and a thread cutter. I've never used it to quilt a quilt. By no stretch of the imagination should this be considered a longarm. It's not even a midarm, it's just a sewing machine with a slightly larger throat... 9 inches versus your typical 7 inches.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

No it's not a long arm, but suppose to be a very good machine. I would love to have one. I have a Juki comercial one and have used them in sewing factories. That one is a cross between a comercial and a domestic.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks. 9" doesn't seem very large for me. The description didn't give the size, but I was hoping for 11-12". On the upside, this will fit a Gracie frame should I decide to get one later. And it's a whole lot less than the Janome 6600 with the same harp size. I guess a trip to Austin is in order in the next few months to actually see the machine and others like it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My machine I use on my gammil table is considered a short arm and it has an 11" throat. It's a Singer 1191 comercial changed over to use as a short arm on the table. The will work on a Gracie frame. Sometime I wish I could have gone with a Juki, because the stitch regulater for the Gracie frame will work with the Juki but not my Singer.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I am on the phone with my mother right now, who is a "Quilting Enthusiast" (I say that the same way I might call a junkie a "Heroin Enthusiast") and as I was describing the thread and reading off to her, she said,

"Now, you answer for me, and Sunday, when you come over, you can show me how to get on that forum, but for now you answer for me, and tell that nice lady that she needs to get a Bailey to put on a Gracie. Bailey is the most reasonably priced for a long-arm. She can put anything she wants on a Gracie, but the Bailey is easiest on the wallet."

After Sunday, my mother can answer posts herself.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Please thank your mother for me! I'd never heard of a Baileys. One advantage of the Juki is it is also a sit down quilting machine whereas it appears the Bailey is only for use in a frame. But the Juki is only a 9" harp whereas the Bailey is a 13". Big difference. Ack! So many choices, so little time. :spinsmiley:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I read your answer to her (still on the phone with her, my Mom and I talk a lot on speaker phone. She is in her sewing room trying to fix a block), and she said:

"Tell her she is very welcome! A Baileys is just a stretched out Janome, so a very good machine. Tell her it's what we put on our Gracies here. She should come to Bryan when our guild [She is the librarian for the Bluebonnet Quilt Guild] has a show, and she can see it too. Tell her I know the feeling, so many choices, too little time...and money!"


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh and Mom says the Baileys takes regular needles and bobbins, so you don't have to buy them special.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I did a LOT of checking around and played with one of the Juki machines on a frame. I also researched the Baileys. For my money, I ended up buying a Janome 7700 when it was on sale for $1999. I can use it "sit down" with the quilting table it came with, or it will fit in a frame. It has a 12" throat, so it isn't a long-arm by any means, but bigger than the Juki. I was impressed with what a 9" could do on a frame, so someday I'll put my 12" on one. 

I know you can buy a Juki WITH a frame for the same price, but my Janome with do SOOOOO much more.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Just a side note, a Juki on a Gracie frame will take a stitch regulator, mine won't. It will but they are high dollar that will fit mine.


----------

